
Show HN: Open Source Voice Assistant for Simplicity - wybiral
https://github.com/wybiral/voice
======
wybiral
My plan is to run this on a local device (probably a Raspberry Pi) and add
server-side functionality to get around the browser limits. The rationale is
that I can write my own commands that better fit my needs and which have
access to local devices without giving all of my personal data to the ad
giants.

If you're wondering why it's browser-based in the first place, it's because
the browser solves the problem of UI, speech API, and won't require any
installation/updates on clients (just the server).

------
detaro
> _All of the speech recognition and command dispatching is done client-side
> so that no data is sent to any server unless an external service is
> required_

How do you do the speech recognition in the browser client-side? Afaik the
only browser with in-build speech recognition is Google Chrome, which sends
the audio stream to Google for recognition.

~~~
wybiral
Wow! I didn't realize that Chrome sent the audio stream to Google. Thank's for
the heads-up.

Edit: This means that I may have to look into adding the recognition server-
side locally. FireFox had a working experimental API at one point but it's
gone now:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1248897](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1248897)

